# Anyone drive a truck?



## Tx_female_Uber (Sep 18, 2015)

I drive a Suzuki Equator, a 4-door truck that I'm authorized to drive by Uber. Some ppl act surprised about an Uber truck, but most are nice. I had a rude comment from a rider today, implying I had "tricked the system" and doesn't know why Uber would allow me to drive people in a truck. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Tx_female_Uber said:


> I drive a Suzuki Equator, a 4-door truck that I'm authorized to drive by Uber. Some ppl act surprised about an Uber truck, but most are nice. I had a rude comment from a rider today, implying I had "tricked the system" and doesn't know why Uber would allow me to drive people in a truck. Anyone else have this problem?


 The rider was obviously not a Texan.

There's plenty of trucks that cost more then my BMW, and nearly as nice, too.

What you need is an F-350 Dualie crewcab.



Secede!


----------



## Tx_female_Uber (Sep 18, 2015)

Yep, from up north.


----------



## staticattic (Oct 27, 2015)

Not a truck, but a Jeep Wrangler. So far, all the comments have been positive. Mostly along the lines of, "This is bad ass. Never been in a Jeep before. Usually people pick me up in little cars."


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Toyota Tacoma 4 door long bed, all positive from the pax.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I started with a Chevrolet Silverado LTZ crew cab.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

I want to to start using my Honda Ridgeline . I emailed customer service and they said it was okay as long as it had four doors and can seat up to 4 passengers . The Ridgeline isn't on the list of vehicles to choose from so tenth said to choose another make:model similar to the Ridgeline.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've registered my Silverado double cab (the new style with actual doors instead of suicide doors) with both Uber and the city (we have to get transport tags here) and have even driven it for Uber on rare occasion. 

For the most part it's not worth it, the cost to drive the truck over the PriusC is astronomical. Hopefully we'll have some crazy blizzard or something with huge surge and that most drivers can't drive in.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Tx_female_Uber said:


> I drive a Suzuki Equator, a 4-door truck that I'm authorized to drive by Uber. Some ppl act surprised about an Uber truck, but most are nice. I had a rude comment from a rider today, implying I had "tricked the system" and doesn't know why Uber would allow me to drive people in a truck. Anyone else have this problem?


I agree that it's ******ed to allow trucks on the platform, or anything that doesn't have a trunk. But I've found that some people on here disagree. Baffles me.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> I agree that it's ******ed to allow trucks on the platform, or anything that doesn't have a trunk. But I've found that some people on here disagree. Baffles me.


What does a trunk have to do with it?


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> What does a trunk have to do with it?


Maybe for carrying several people and luggage without their bags having to be out in the weather.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

azolivas said:


> I want to to start using my Honda Ridgeline . I emailed customer service and they said it was okay as long as it had four doors and can seat up to 4 passengers . The Ridgeline isn't on the list of vehicles to choose from so tenth said to choose another make:model similar to the Ridgeline.


George Zimmerman is that you?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Turbo said:


> Maybe for carrying several people and luggage without their bags having to be out in the weather.


That would be assuming the driver has no cover on his bed. Personally I have a Bed Rug and a folding hardcover, way better than the trunk on any car. Also since the Ridgeline was mentioned as a possibility, they have trunks.


----------



## Hank Scoby (Oct 14, 2015)

2014 F150 XLT Supercrew - people like it and in Texas its either familiar to the pax, or out of towners get a kick out of it. I don't drive in the rain so no problem with luggage


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Hank Scoby said:


> 2014 F150 XLT Supercrew - people like it and in Texas its either familiar to the pax, or out of towners get a kick out of it. I don't drive in the rain so no problem with luggage


An F350 Diesel Dualie is the only way to go.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I've seen someone use a Tacoma (01-04) crew cab for Uber in LA. They do exist. But be aware that you're not going to be making as much money as someone who drives a Prius. If you're fine with that, then
Uber on.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Maybe for carrying several people and luggage without their bags having to be out in the weather.


Yeah. I meant pickup trucks with open beds.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Yeah. I meant pickup trucks with open beds.


Well yes, that'd be pretty stupid. You'd have to only drive on sunny days and check luggage for loose items that they might lose on the freeway.

It'd be about as stupid as me actually driving my beauty for Uber except in the most rare of circumstances. I did the morning of 7/3 and 7/4 with huge flags (they were a big hit as I was constantly going up and down parade routes), and one Monday morning with a flat tire on the PriusC, so 3 short shifts out of the past year. Even then on 7/3 and 7/4 I swapped back to the PriusC for evening work and the other Monday with the flat tire I only drove the truck until my appt with the tire place came around.


----------



## MoFo (Nov 6, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> I agree that it's ******ed to allow trucks on the platform, or anything that doesn't have a trunk. But I've found that some people on here disagree. Baffles me.


I use a Toyota Tacoma that has a snug top on the bed with a carpet kit. It's the biggest trunk out there. If you have a ride to the airport with four people it works great.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have seen a Dodge ram extended cab , the type with the suicide doors. Have no idea how that passed unless they classified it as a crew.

Also a f150 supercrew 4x4 . Ohhh my god is what i thought when i saw it, I own one and how is a truck that does 13 mpg to 15 mpg gonna make even gas money @ 1.05 per mile. My truck stays parked unless it's hauling or taking the trash out. I would never uber in my truck, I won't even do it in my minivan it's a hassle with those power doors not to mention it sits more than an uberx car in my market and make less than my uberx cars.


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

**** said:


> I use a Toyota Tacoma that has a snug top on the bed with a carpet kit. It's the biggest trunk out there. If you have a ride to the airport with four people it works great.


I have just started this week, I also drive a Toyota Tacoma. But I don't have a cover yet for my bed. Any suggestions on what I can use?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Paulhale70 said:


> I have just started this week, I also drive a Toyota Tacoma. But I don't have a cover yet for my bed. Any suggestions on what I can use?


Liner wise I really like the BedRug, it's a nice durable foam/carpet lining, good for kneeling on to work, and can take the tough cargo as well as the delicate stuff. Cover wise I would say that depends on what you prefer, there are an awful lot of styles out there, from basic soft tonneau covers, to solid or folding hardcovers, up to just putting a cap on the back. Some covers are better at keeping out the elements than others.

Checkout realtruck.com to see what kind of variety is available.

I was going to probably get a BakFlip hardcover, but the truck already had a different one installed at the dealer, seemed durable, whether proof, and locked up tight so I went with it. The only disappointing part with my current cover is that the bolts that it latches into keep coming loose (gonna use some blue loctite next time), and that it only opens 75% (which is common, but the BakFlip I was looking at opened a lot further). I also got lucky that the truck just happened to already have a full BedRug installed, which I was planning on trying out anyways, can't say enough good things about it vs what my old trucks had, huge improvement over a rubber mat or plastic liner.


----------

